# Gender guesses please! 13+1 [[UPDATE pg 3]]



## whigfield

I'm so impatient and I'd love to get some guesses in! I will update when we find out - we'll be having an early scan around 16/17 weeks. :happydance:

I thought I could see a nub in the 3rd pic but then I saw in the middle picture that it seems to be something else and way too high up to be a nub? :shrug:

Pics taken today:
 



Attached Files:







20140325_145518.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 26









20140325_145615.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 34









20140325_153249.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 38


----------



## lesh07

Girl. xx


----------



## Baby3bakin

Pretty clear boy nub I'd say


----------



## TheDoorKnob

I think boy x


----------



## truthbtold

girl the spine is curved.


----------



## MeeOhMya

Looks boyish


----------



## truthbtold

what is ingender saying because at 13 weeks most boys are at full salute 30% angle lol


----------



## capegirl7

Girl, agree spine is curved


----------



## ButterflyLuvx

Boy x


----------



## whigfield

Ingender says 100% boy guesses so far. One person is questioning it though but nobody has replied to her. :dohh:


----------



## whigfield

@truthbtold If it was a true boy nub, how much more would you say it had to be sticking up? We are hoping for a girl but would still be happy with a boy, but I too thought the spine was curved and it looked a little 'flatter'. I wish I could remember how it looked when the scan was live. :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

Look through the ingender confirmed boy nub gallery, I just dont see the much angle on your nub, all my boys where very angled at 11 weeks. I hope you get your girl then send me some pink dust lol.


----------



## MeeOhMya

It looks like a boy nub because it's stacked. The little ball on top is usually seen on boy nubs. The ingender girls are good. Congrats on baby!


----------



## whigfield

I never even noticed the little ball on top! I just assumed it was part of the other leg. :haha:


----------



## whigfield

Bumping for anymore guesses before my gender scan on Saturday! :happydance:


----------



## BettieB

I say boy! :)


----------



## Hoping4Four

I'd say :blue:

Good luck! :flow:


----------



## babylove x

I could see it going either way it does look horizontal indicating girl BUT it does seem to be stacked which is full on boy. I'm no expert. Trust ingender.


----------



## lauraemily17

Going on skull theory I recon boy but I know skull theory isn't reliable. I hope i'm wrong though, I'm in the same boat wanting a girl.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

boy x


----------



## whigfield

Bumping once more. Gender scan tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

Eeeeek. Well... Thank you for the guesses everyone!

We're team blue!!! :happydance: :blue: :happydance:

    
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140419-WA0001.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babylove x

Congrats !!! Had our confirmation scan today as well team BLUE !!!!!! :)


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations he's beautiful!


----------

